# XBox, Playstation, or Wii????



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I think we are going to bite the bullet this year and get a gaming system for Xmas. I haven't used the XBox or Playstation before and my shoulder hurt for 3 days after playing with it.

I need some advice. Help!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm trying to decide between the xbox and the wii. I have a playstation, but most of the games I think for the system is more the shootem up type games. I'm looking more for something the whole family can play together, since it's getting cold and there's nothing on the tv anymore. 

My brother is bringing his xbox over for Thanksgiving, so I can see if I like it, I can let you know. He also has their marketplace membership, which he really likes.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

We have the PS2 and a Wii. The Wii is just so much fun...I love that system. It is just a totally different gaming system than the PS just because it is so interactive. My kids love it too, and there are games for all ages. Their latest favorite is Rock Band. Can't offer any thoughts on the xbox...never played it. 

Keep in mind that the PS does double as a DVD player, and the PS3 is actually a blu-ray.

Let me know if you need some game ideas...I think our boys are about the same age. Jack is 8.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love wii fit!! Don't have it but my friend does and loves it


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

By far the Wii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Wii is the WINNER of gaming systems. We actually have one and the whole Family can play together............I love it myself. We can all go bowling together and never leave the house.......they also have a game called Carnival Games and it is like being at the fair and never leaving the house. The Wii is actually my sons game which he got for Christmas last year. We take that game to peoples houses to play on the weekends. It is sooooooooooooooo much fun. A friend of mine has purchased one for her son and now we will not have to carry ours over to their house anymore....I am so excited for her family. I am telling you by far purchase the Wii and you will be glad you did. Also, it is not a game that your children can just sit on the couch and play they have to be moving.....that is another thing you will like about it......PURCHASE THE Wii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is a WINNER!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I just bought the Wii for my 50 something husband and my all grown kids think it will be fun to play as a family at Christmas.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Cheryl said:


> I just bought the Wii for my 50 something husband and my all grown kids think it will be fun to play as a family at Christmas.


Cheryl, I am with your husband:biggrin1:. I love to play video games more than the kids.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Mizell26 said:


> By far the Wii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Wii is the WINNER of gaming systems. We actually have one and the whole Family can play together............I love it myself. We can all go bowling together and never leave the house.......they also have a game called Carnival Games and it is like being at the fair and never leaving the house. The Wii is actually my sons game which he got for Christmas last year. We take that game to peoples houses to play on the weekends. It is sooooooooooooooo much fun. A friend of mine has purchased one for her son and now we will not have to carry ours over to their house anymore....I am so excited for her family. I am telling you by far purchase the Wii and you will be glad you did. Also, it is not a game that your children can just sit on the couch and play they have to be moving.....that is another thing you will like about it......PURCHASE THE Wii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is a WINNER!


I would love to hear what some of your favorites games are.:ear:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Paige said:


> *I would love to hear what some of your favorites games are.:ear:*


 
Me too!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have all 3, DH is a techie and my boys love them all. He suggests the XBox as Playstation has more adult games but the XBox he's more familiar with. We have the Wii and everyone likes it too. I'd try to find out what they're playing at their friends houses and see which they prefer. Ask the other kids parents if you have to.

Video games make me motion sick so I don't play. DH got in trouble for buying the Wii because I didn't want games in the family room. We have the XBox in the theater room, Playstation in older son's room, some other one in youngest son's room and now the Wii in the family room. DH likes the Wii Fit and the kids play that but they really like the car racing games for it. On the XBox it's Call of Duty and games like that. With the XBox they can play live online against other gamers.

Good luck making a decision!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a PS3 and a Wii and by far I would say the Wii. The PS3 is great only if you like shooter-type games. In fact, I never ever play it, only DH does. I'm a Wii gal. I love love love Mario Galaxy and Mario Kart and my other favorite types of games are puzzle games, which the Wii has plenty of. The Wii Sports and the Wii Fit are also great games to get a small workout to while having fun. Whenever we have friends over everyone ALWAYS asks to play the Wii and we are all in our late 20's/early 30's. Of course, we play with lots of wine flowing, BUT it's fun even without the wine.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wii all the wayyyyyyyy here! It's a great interative gaming system fun for the whole family! Games of honourable mention include:
Mario & sonic Olympics
Super Mario Cart
Big Brain Academy
Wii Fit (you'll need the balance board)
Guitar Hero 3
RockBand
Dance Dance Revolution

Many of these games are available on all systems..

Ryan


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

My kids would probably say Wii. We also have them all (thanks to their aunt, and grandparents). I'm not a video game fan. I much rather my boys be outside playing, or building legos, etc. I limit their play to only 45 mins on the weekend. I'm a mean mommy


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Tritia - that is why we don't have a gaming system yet and why I'm still not sure about getting one. There will definitely be limits and you are not a mean Mommy, you are a responsible one.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Tritia said:


> My kids would probably say Wii. We also have them all (thanks to their aunt, and grandparents). I'm not a video game fan. I much rather my boys be outside playing, or building legos, etc. I limit their play to only 45 mins on the weekend. I'm a mean mommy


NO way! I think you are a great Mommy!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm buying the new system for me and DH. My youngest prefers her DS. But I know I can get them to bowl or play a round of golf with me.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My oldest bought a wii and he loves it. We all played with it and it is fun.:thumb:

Thumbs up on the WII! :becky:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

If you are thinking that you might be buying a hi def blu ray player eventually to take advantage of those nice Hi Def dvd's then you should go with a PS3 as it's the best blu ray player out there right now. It's also a great gaming machine. For the price of one, you get a gaming and a blu ray player. I own one but mostly for watching hi def movies on my home theatre. If you don't care about hi def movies and only care about playing games and if your kids are young, then I'd say go for the Wii.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

DanielBMe said:


> If you are thinking that you might be buying a hi def blu ray player eventually to take advantage of those nice Hi Def dvd's then you should go with a PS3 as it's the best blu ray player out there right now. It's also a great gaming machine. For the price of one, you get a gaming and a blu ray player. I own one but mostly for watching hi def movies on my home theatre. If you don't care about hi def movies and only care about playing games and if your kids are young, then I'd say go for the Wii.


Hubby wants a blu ray player, but I don't care for the games on the playstation. Plus blu rays have really gone down in price, so he can get him one seperate from the gaming system.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

We have a PS3 and Wii..... my 10 year old son and his friends use the Wii way more than the PS3 which is used by my 17 year old son and his friends more. Wii has more family oriented games, in my opinion, than the PS3 does. We do use the PS3 for playing Blue Ray dvds some.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Daniel - we already have a blu ray player. That is one of the reasons I am backing off the Playstation. It's a lot of money for that added blu ray bonus.

Do you need to spend a lot of money on Wii accessories? How do two people play games together? Is that something you can do with the Wii or is it all taking turns?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> Daniel - we already have a blu ray player. That is one of the reasons I am backing off the Playstation. It's a lot of money for that added blu ray bonus.
> 
> Do you need to spend a lot of money on Wii accessories? How do two people play games together? Is that something you can do with the Wii or is it all taking turns?


Ivy, people can play together, but it all depends on the game. Wii Sports comes with the wii, and my kids love that game just as much as the ones we bought. It has tennis, bowling, baseball and boxing. Two people can play tennis together..it's like you're playing against each other...same with baseball (one pitching, one batting) and boxing. Bowling is a take turns game.

As far as accessories go, you may want to pick up a couple of extra controllers (the Wii Play game comes with a controller..I think it's around $50) and nunchuck controllers. We bought a charger for the controllers too.

I think you'd be really happy with the Wii. My kids like to play, but they aren't video game-obsessed. They are just as likely to play outside as they are with the video games.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

We ended up buying an extra controller (for a total of two) and two nunchucks. I plan on adding two more so four can play at a time on some games eventually. I bought a "gun" kind of thing too for the Zelda game... kids have used it once!  You will love the Wii.... even my non-video game playing husband will join in with the Wii. One of the funnest nights I have had over the past year since getting the Wii was playing Raving Rabbits with my kids, hubby, and 70 year old in-laws... watching them toss cows was hilarious! 

I've found that the only time my children obsess over the video games are when they are new. I tend to let them overload for a week or so and then they'll do other things on their own. Now the teens like to hang out and play video games (when they are home)... just never been a problem here. Rock Band is expensive but well worth the money... all ages love it. And we like playing Carnival Games all together too.

I got to get started Christmas shopping!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Tritia - that is why we don't have a gaming system yet and why I'm still not sure about getting one. There will definitely be limits and you are not a mean Mommy, you are a responsible one.


If I could go back, I'd not have ANY game systems. Even with limited play time, my oldest is obsessed. He'd rather play vidoes then anything else in the world. He quit baseball, soccer, and gave all his toys to his brothers. Thinking he could just be a gamer for the rest of his life. There was a time, when he wasn't allowed to play, he'd be grumpy and whiney. Desperate to get his "fix". 
When he goes to friend's homes, they have NO limits. He comes home with blood shot eyes, and carpel tunnel, lol. It actually got so bad I'd have to inform the parents he could only come over if they didn't play games the whole time. And that's REALLY hard to ask when it's their house. I just think there are sooo many things they could be doing. Board games are a foreign concept to most of my kid's friends. And that bums me out.

Then, there's the price. Not only in the system..but, the games. My kid's Christmas list this yr contains several games. Most of them new, and around $50. My oldest ONLY has games on his list. Which is gonna suck for him when he only gets 3 presents, and the rest of the kids 8-10. Oh, then there's "beating" games. Which means, I buy games, and in a couple months (sometimes weeks) they're done with them because they've beat them.

I'm actually JUST letting my kids go back to their game time. And that's only because of the cold weather. I completely took them away when school started, so I wouldn't have kids rush through homework, or refuse to go outside to play. Just because they wanted their Wii time.

Oh, and did I mention the whining when you tell a kid to hurry and finish up. We need to go here..or there. "But, I need to save my game!!":frusty: THAT, and the "it's my turn first, he went first last time". "is it my turn to play yet??". Alarms, egg timers, etc. Doesn't matter. Still the whining, lol.
All that just kills me!

I guess if I was a really lazy parent, I'd just let them have them. Then I woudn't have to go outside, and help organize football games in the yard. Or bake snacks with them after school. Friday night card games with the oldest boys would be a thing of the past. I really think I'm one of the few parents in my kid's circle of friends whose kids are spending time with THEM, not a video game.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Me too Tritia. I try to limit the time and my youngest son is not often allowed to go to one friend's house because all the kid does is play video games. His mother brings food and drinks to him in the basement so he doesn't have to stop playing. :frusty: If my son wants to play with him I tell him he has to have him over here and I insist they spend time outside. This other kid is in 5th grade and doesn't know how to ride a bike, skateboard or rollerblades. He has a travel tv so they can bring the gaming system camping, in the car and on trips!!! I think they just don't want to deal with their kid. 

Mine have limits on how long they can play depending on the game and who comes over. Any fighting and the game is OFF! I get crazy when they say, "One sec, have to save a game!" or "Almost done, 5 more minutes!" That isn't allowed anymore, they lose the games for the rest of the week if it happens.

I think it's ok in moderation but I really hate them!


----------

